# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jun 2018 às 08:53)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jun 2018 às 13:17)

Aguaceiro forte! Não esperava...

Edit: Mais um! Ainda mais forte


----------



## Tonton (1 Jun 2018 às 14:02)

Andam umas "pipocas" à solta aí pelo Norte...


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jun 2018 às 14:47)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui apenas céu muito nublado e vento moderado de ONO\NO.
Ouvi um trovão há uns minutos.
Aparentemente ter-se-á dado em Felgueiras, segundo relato do companheiro @*Luso Meteo*
Vamos ver no quer dá.
Hoje está mais alta a temperatura do que ontem.

*Tactual: 17,9ºC
Hr: 66%*​


----------



## karkov (1 Jun 2018 às 15:00)

Troveja nos arredores de Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (1 Jun 2018 às 15:11)

Troveja ao longe.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2018 às 15:12)

Boas,

isto está surpreendentemente explosivo hoje.


Todo o quadrante leste está brutal. Céu bem escuro e ouvem-se trovões.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2018 às 15:21)

Este:


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2018 às 15:37)




----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jun 2018 às 15:39)

Já ouvi vários trovões, quadrante N/E negro. Alguns mammatus


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2018 às 15:48)

Muitos trovões audíveis agora.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jun 2018 às 15:51)

Ouve-se vários trovões e já der para ver e filmar um raio.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jun 2018 às 15:55)

Agressivo para N! Negro e muitos trovões audíveis


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jun 2018 às 16:08)

Finalmente alguma animação aqui pelo litoral norte! 




Ainda não se ouve nada por aqui, mas prontos... melhor que nada!


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jun 2018 às 16:10)

Bonito raio a SE!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jun 2018 às 16:14)

A ficar interessante o céu por aqui...


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jun 2018 às 16:17)

Está bonita a Europa...


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jun 2018 às 16:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Está bonita a Europa...


Isso tem a ver com o excesso de calor por toda a Europa.

_"Toda a Europa foi ocupada pelo calor ... Toda? Não! Um país povoado por irredutíveis Tugas ainda resiste ao invasor. E a vida não é nada fácil para as guarnições de legioos veraneantes nos campos fortificados de Olisippo, Portus Cale, Bracara Augusta e Ossonoba ..._"

Por aqui continuam a ouvir-se os trovões, mais espaçados no tempo e agora ao longe, e vai chovendo.
Há bocado (16.15h aprox.) observei uma Shelf Cloud. Não muito fotogénica, mas dá para ver como era em parte...





O vento acalmou e tenho agora *1,3 mm* de *precipitação*.

*Tactual: 13,7ºC*
*Hr: 73%*​


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jun 2018 às 16:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Isso tem a ver com o excesso de calor por toda a Europa.
> 
> _"Toda a Europa foi ocupada pelo calor ... Toda? Não! Um país povoado por irredutíveis Tugas ainda resiste ao invasor. E a vida não é nada fácil para as guarnições de legioos veraneantes nos campos fortificados de Olisippo, Portus Cale, Bracara Augusta e Ossonoba ..._"
> 
> ...


E que continue a resistir por mais algum tempo, pelo menos até ao início do verão que depois já se sabe o que lá vem...  (precisamos de mais emojis aqui , com quem posso reclamar? ).

Parecida com a que passou por aqui há uma semana. Para quem está sedento de animação parece-me excelente!


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jun 2018 às 17:06)

Belo trovão à uns minutos!Céu bastante escuro para este.
Mais um enquanto escrevo!

Edit: E outro trovão forte!


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jun 2018 às 17:18)

Que bomba agora!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jun 2018 às 17:21)

guimeixen disse:


> Que bomba agora!


Bolas, não chega cá nada!


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2018 às 17:23)

Chuva moderada por aqui e trovões espaçados. 


Por volta das 16H estava brutal a NE para os lados de Amares. Muitos raios nuvem-terra e belos roncos que duravam apenas uns 3 segundos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2018 às 17:40)

E não pára a trovoada. Raios a cada 30 segundos agora!


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2018 às 17:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> Isso tem a ver com o excesso de calor por toda a Europa.
> 
> _"Toda a Europa foi ocupada pelo calor ... Toda? Não! Um país povoado por irredutíveis Tugas ainda resiste ao invasor. E a vida não é nada fácil para as guarnições de legioos veraneantes nos campos fortificados de Olisippo, Portus Cale, Bracara Augusta e Ossonoba ..._"





Uderzo e Goscinny não diriam melhor! Parece que o céu nos caiu em cima da cabeça!


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jun 2018 às 17:41)

Relâmpagos bastante frequentes agora!

Edit:Grande estouro agora!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jun 2018 às 17:52)

Guimarães leva o troféu hoje! 





Onde andam os vimaranenses? De máquina em riste esperemos!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Jun 2018 às 17:58)

Boas tardes! 
Por aqui céu nublado por nuvens altas, abertas e solinho! 
As torres de energia estão lá para oeste.


----------



## slbgdt (1 Jun 2018 às 18:01)

A zona de Braga está completamente negra.
Grande célula a passar lá


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2018 às 18:03)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boas tardes!
> Por aqui céu nublado por nuvens altas, abertas e solinho!
> As torres de energia estão lá para oeste.



Eu diria mais para Leste (em relação a Vila Praia de Ancora)!


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2018 às 18:03)

É o dilúvio!!!!!



Meu Deus!


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jun 2018 às 18:03)

Já diminuiram de frequência os trovões mas quando se ouve é cada um!


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2018 às 18:43)

Mais calmo por agora.


Cerca de meia hora de chuva torrencial. Os campos ficaram todos alagados.


----------



## qwerl (1 Jun 2018 às 18:51)

Boa tarde

Por aqui Junho começou com um dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas e tempo fresco.

A mínima foi algo fresca, *11,0ºC* e neste momento estão *16,0ºC *com um vento moderado e fresco de NW


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jun 2018 às 19:02)

Vídeo de um relâmpago que apanhei quando ainda estavam longe daqui. Acho que eu estava virado para Guimarães.


Deixo também um frame e um gif:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jun 2018 às 19:27)

Ó frescura, dá-nos um pouco de paz, vá lá! O Povo precisa de algum calorzinho, tipo 25ºC por uns breves dias...


Neste momento tenho por cá céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
O *acumulado* ficou-se pelos *3,3 mm*.
E claro, está fresco.

*Tactual: 14,7ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## Stinger (1 Jun 2018 às 20:01)

Por Gondomar apenas céu ameaçador nada mais é duvido que venha alguma coisa

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (1 Jun 2018 às 20:04)

guimeixen disse:


> Vídeo de um relâmpago que apanhei quando ainda estavam longe daqui. Acho que eu estava virado para Guimarães.



Desculpa lá, mas não vi relâmpago nenhum, vi foi um RAIO...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jun 2018 às 20:09)

guimeixen disse:


> Vídeo de um relâmpago que apanhei quando ainda estavam longe daqui. Acho que eu estava virado para Guimarães.
> 
> 
> Deixo também um frame e um gif:
> ...




Bom registo! 

Já foi publicado no facebook do MeteoPT


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Jun 2018 às 22:21)

Registo muito bom Parabéns


guimeixen disse:


> Vídeo de um relâmpago que apanhei quando ainda estavam longe daqui. Acho que eu estava virado para Guimarães.
> 
> 
> Deixo também um frame e um gif:
> ...



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jun 2018 às 23:51)

Os únicos raios que consegui fotografar hoje...



Sunset. Memória Beach, 01-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 01-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## cookie (2 Jun 2018 às 07:43)

Ontem saí da zona da senhora da hora pelas 8:40 com frio e chuva. Muito negro na direção da Maia. Cheguei a vila do conde, temperatura mais amena e sol. 
Deixo foto tirada por volta das 9:30 em Azurara, na direção SW.





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jun 2018 às 22:31)

Boa noite.

Hoje um dia primaveril, mas mesmo mesmo primaveril, daqueles que acontecem nesta época do ano...

O dia começou fresco, com céu encoberto, lentamente dando lugar ao sol entre nuvens.
A temperatura foi subindo aos poucos, sendo muito agradável desde o final da manhã até meio\final da tarde, altura em que voltou a encobrir por nebulosidade baixa e o vento recomeçou a soprar moderado - nessa altura a temperatura\sensação térmica baixou bastante.
A meio da tarde o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado e ao longe, nas zonas montanhosas de transição litoral\interior, observei formações cumulares - pareciam que poderiam dar origem a trovoadas\aguaceiros para o interior (mas podia ser "fogo de vista" ou então ser localizado em zonas sem estações meteo).
A noite segue calma, com vento fraco de OSO e muito nublado a encoberto.

Venha de lá essa chuva para que a relva cresça sadia e forte, depois de levar com adubo e muito trabalho braçal aqui da minha pessoa. 

*Tactual: 13,7ºC
Hr: 80%
*​Continuação de um excelente fim de semana.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jun 2018 às 02:14)

Boa noite e bom fim de semana! 
Antes de entrar em casa estava a chuviscar...
De momento estão 14.5ºC e uma humidade relativa de 83%
Vento fraco a moderado de NO


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jun 2018 às 19:59)

Boas, 
Com algumas horas de atraso em relação ao previsto pelo nosso IPMA, chove, finalmente, pelo Porto 
Fraca mas com alguma intensidade; já molha bem.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jun 2018 às 20:30)

Durou pouco... 

De manhã esteve interessante o céu sobre o Atlântico:



Waves. Leça da Palmeira, 03-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Waves. Leça da Palmeira, 03-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Waves. Leça da Palmeira, 03-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Preciso de um telemóvel novo está visto...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Jun 2018 às 10:34)

Bom dia! "Rio de humidade que para aqui vai"
Céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco.
Aguaceiros por vezes fracos a moderados.
Os meus carvalhos agradecem.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jun 2018 às 18:50)

Boas, 

tempo fresco e com alguma chuva, em especial durante a manhã, *4 mm* acumulados e uma intensidade máxima de *24.6 mm/h* às 06:15 h.

Neste momento 15.1 ºc, vento WSW 15 Km/h e 85% HR.

Junho segue com *7.8 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jun 2018 às 22:45)

Boa noite.

Depois dos *2,0 mm* de ontem, o dia de hoje proporcionou-me *11,7 mm* de *acumulado*. Nada mau!
As nascentes mantêm-se bastante boas. Os rios e ribeiros também levam um pé-de-água interessante para a época do ano.
O dia foi marcado por chuva e\ou aguaceiros fracos, intervalados por um ou outro momento em que se tornaram moderados.
O vento soprou em geral fraco, sendo moderado ao início da manhã.

*Tactual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jun 2018 às 09:54)

Bom dia. 

Por cá temos céu muito nublado a encoberto. 
O vento está a soprar fraco. 
Por vezes chove fraco, mas ainda sem acumulação  

Tactual: 13,3°C
Hr: 89%


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jun 2018 às 17:03)

Boa tarde.

Continua a chuva fraca, agora persistente, num céu encoberto e base das nuvens baixa.
O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *4,3 mm*.

Esta tarde faz inveja a muitas tardes de outono e mesmo de inverno. Sim senhor! São Pedro é nosso amigo...
Está tudo tão verdinho, tão bonito. 

*Tactual: 12,7ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## GabKoost (5 Jun 2018 às 17:25)

Chove persistentemente há algum tempo. O mês de Junho costumava ter sempre vários dias assim e por vezes, as chuvas de primavera só terminavam durante este mês.

Dá gosto ver os milhos viçosos e os valados verdejantes nesta época do ano em vez da secura que tem sido os últimos Junhos!

Vou de férias para a semana e vou ficar por cá. E nem me importo nada se continuar este tempo!


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2018 às 17:56)

Boas,

por aqui também chuva persistente, *4 mm* acumulados e uma intensidade máxima de *4.2 mm/h* às 17:19 h.

Bem fresco com 13.2ºc actuais.


----------



## rokleon (5 Jun 2018 às 19:22)

Aqui aguaceiros fracos persistentes desde mais ou menos as 13h30.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jun 2018 às 20:17)

Boa tarde/noite! 
Dia de chuva fraca e persistente... Que belo dia de inverno!!!


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jun 2018 às 22:07)

Boas noites,

Depois de um mês de maio quase em seco, sabe tão bem um dia como o de hoje, com chuva, geralmente, fraca mas persistente desde sensivelmente as 3 e meia da tarde. O acumulado vai nos 8,13 mm e a chuva ainda não parou.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jun 2018 às 22:52)

Boa noite. 

Persiste a chuva fraca e o tecto baixo de nuvens. O vento sopra fraco.
O acumulado vai nos 9.4 mm.

            Tactual: 13,9°C
             Hr: 96%


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jun 2018 às 23:58)

Boas! 
Como disse o @Aristocrata, tecto das nuvens baixo, chuva fraca e persistente, todo o dia.
De momento, vento nulo, temperatura de 15.0ºC, humidade relativa de *91*%
O mês esta a ser generoso *38mm*


----------



## meteocaldas (6 Jun 2018 às 14:43)

####  COMPARATIVO DE WEBCAMS  ####
A MeteoCaldas criou uma página exclusiva onde se mostram 54 webcams de praias, em tempo real (não é streaming).
A partir de agora, antes de ir para a praia, já se pode saber como estão as condições por lá, o que é muito útil sobretudo nas praias do litoral norte e centro, que frequentemente nos pregam partidas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:-)
Esta página é ideal para ser vista em PC ou Tablet, mas também fica bem em telemóvel na horizontal e ampliando. Apesar de serem 54 imagens, a página é muito leve (consome apenas 550Kb de dados) e carrega em menos de 2 segundos (em wi-fi ou 4g).
Claro que quem quiser ver streaming pode sempre recorrer às fontes originais destas webcams, mas a ideia é justamente reunir de uma forma rápida e sem consumo significativo de dados, todas as webcams disponíveis no litoral para poder ser facilmente consultado e comparado.
Este projeto continua em desenvolvimento e tenciona incluir todas as webcams do país. Clicando em "ver mais webcams", passa para a página seguinte destinada às webcams das cidades, e às webcams da Madeira e dos Açores.
Se acharem a ideia interessante, ou tiverem webbcams que queiram adicionar, visitem e comentem. Obrigado!

LINK: http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxwebcams.php






Comparativo de estações meteorológicas: http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php

MeteoCaldas no facebook: https://www.facebook.com/meteocaldas

MeteoCaldas (versão global para PC, Tablet ou Telemòvel):  http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## Paelagius (6 Jun 2018 às 19:29)

Boa tarde,

Uma faixa de nuvem a entrar pela costa…


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jun 2018 às 21:52)

meteocaldas disse:


> ####  COMPARATIVO DE WEBCAMS  ####
> A MeteoCaldas criou uma página exclusiva onde se mostram 54 webcams de praias, em tempo real (não é streaming).
> A partir de agora, antes de ir para a praia, já se pode saber como estão as condições por lá, o que é muito útil sobretudo nas praias do litoral norte e centro, que frequentemente nos pregam partidas
> 
> ...


Excelente projecto\iniciativa. Muito bem! Parabéns. 

Por cá, foi um dia mais calmo, nublado, com alguns períodos de sol à mistura com as nuvens: o sol quando aparecia era quente, tipo tira casaco\camisola, veste casaco\camisola, despe\veste...Isso! 
Ontem a *Tmáx* foi de *14,0ºC* (!) e hoje foi de *20,4 ºC*.

*Tactual: 14,5ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2018 às 13:02)

Boas,

Mais um dia de morrinha pelo Porto; agora sem parar praticamente desde as 11 da manhã. O acumulado não é muito expressivo, 1,78 mm, mas é melhor que nada.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Jun 2018 às 14:47)

Chuva contínua


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Jun 2018 às 16:05)

Boa tarde e dia de inverno, morrinha desde manhã, de momento parou...
Bem vindo inverno


----------



## Snifa (7 Jun 2018 às 17:44)

Boas,

tarde bem regada por aqui, chuva ininterrupta, sigo com *10.2 mm* acumulados e um rain rate máximo de *9.4 mm/h* às 14:33 h.

14.7ºc actuais vento fraco e 98% HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jun 2018 às 19:53)

Boa noite.

Mas que belo tempo. Ai, ai! Estou enamorado por esta chuvinha...Ai! 

Chuva fraca, intervalada por chuva fraca a moderada.
Quem diria? *14,7 mm* de *acumulado*. Nada mau!
Já tudo transpira humidade. É só humidade...
O vento sopra fraco mas soprou moderado, de manhã até final da tarde.

*Tactual: 13,9ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2018 às 21:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Mas que belo tempo. Ai, ai! Estou enamorado por esta chuvinha...Ai!
> 
> ...


Não te enamores muito que depois ela vai embora e ficas a "arder"... 

Menos acumulado por cá, 5,33 mm até agora, mas o suficiente para encontrar um simpático tritão-marmoreado pelo Jardim Botânico em plena luz do dia 





Tenho um "fraquinho" por anfíbios, é verdade... 





O dia (noite) segue, com 13,5ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jun 2018 às 21:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Não te enamores muito que depois ela vai embora e ficas a "arder"...
> 
> Menos acumulado por cá, 5,33 mm até agora, mas o suficiente para encontrar um simpático tritão-marmoreado pelo Jardim Botânico em plena luz do dia
> 
> ...


Mas que belo exemplar! Esplêndido...
Numa mina do meu pai, o fio de água onde ele monta uma pequeníssima represa para regar os "mimos" tem sempre tritões, mais pequenos, com o ventre cor de laranja.
----------------

Boa noite então, a todos.

Já estão à espera de sacar as toalhas e os calções\biquinis, não é?! Vá, só mais uns dias e tiram o mofo aos ditos...
Por cá mais um dia nublado, com o sol discretamente a aparecer por um ou outro minuto.
Tivemos um ou outro aguaceiro, fraco, que proporcionaram *1,3 mm* de *acumulado*.
O vento soprou em geral fraco.

*Tactual: 12,1ºC
Hr: 84%
*​*Tenham um excelente fim de semana!*


----------



## rokleon (9 Jun 2018 às 11:29)

Precipitação a caminho... O que a tarde/noite nos reserva neste junho atípico.


----------



## AJCS (9 Jun 2018 às 12:13)

Bom dia,
Apressão atmosférica mantem-se sem alterações 1012 mbar
Temp. 18,8 ºC
Vamos acompanhando.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Jun 2018 às 12:28)

Boa tarde e bom fim de semana! 
Por aqui começou a chuviscar a partir das 11:30
Temperatura de 16.5ºC e humidade relativa de 75%
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Jun 2018 às 13:11)

Aumento da intensidade da chuva!!!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jun 2018 às 20:01)

Aristocrata disse:


> Mas que belo exemplar! Esplêndido...
> Numa mina do meu pai, o fio de água onde ele monta uma pequeníssima represa para regar os "mimos" tem sempre tritões, mais pequenos, com o ventre cor de laranja.
> ----------------


De facto! Fiquei bastante surpreendido, nunca tinha visto nenhum por lá  Esses de ventre laranja são belíssimos também, chamam-se mesmo "tritão-de-ventre-laranja" caso não saibas 
---------------------
O dia tem sido maioritariamente cinzento pela Invicta, ora com mais ora com menos chuva. Neste momento é um "ora com mais"...  Parece efectivamente um dia de inverno, está frio lá fora, apenas 13,1ºC. A máxima não passou dos 16,6ºC e o acumulado está pelos 2,29 mm.

Ao contrário do resto do dia, o amanhecer foi esplendoroso, a insónia acabou por valer a pena...  Logo ponho umas fotos.


----------



## pedro303 (9 Jun 2018 às 23:25)

Por Lourosa uma tarde e noite de inverno.️

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Jun 2018 às 23:37)

Boa noite!!!!
Dia de inverno desde as 11:30.
Chuva fraca a moderada, de momento aumentou de intensidade.
Nestes dia o acumulado foi de *15mm*
*EDIT:* *53mm* acumulado este mês, nada mau.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jun 2018 às 01:10)

Boa  noite.

Mas qual inverno, qual quê?!
Agora o que vale é a Primavera...
Ontem tive um acumulado de 4,1 mm.
Mas hoje já levo um acumulado de 9,7 mm. Nada mau!!! Isto já é mesmo a valer, inverno em Junho.
Valente rega. Falta agora o sol para ajudar às colheitas...

Tenham um bom domingo. 

Edição : 10,7 mm.


----------



## bentanias (10 Jun 2018 às 03:45)

Continua a chover bem de madrugada!! Que Juaneiro este!


----------



## Snifa (10 Jun 2018 às 10:57)

Bom dia,

*5.8 mm* acumulados ontem, hoje sigo com *8.6 mm*.

14.6ºc actuais, vento WNW 15 Km/h e 98 % HR.

Algum nevoeiro.

Junho segue com *40,6 mm* acumulados*.*


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jun 2018 às 11:17)

Bom dia.

Mas que belo dia. Camões escolheu bem o seu dia...
Noite invernal e manhã de aguaceiros por vezes moderados (um ou outro forte) 
O *acumulado* está nos *29,5 mm*.
E está fresco...

Bom domingo


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jun 2018 às 12:23)

Bom dia,

Muito aguaceiros de noite, alguns fortes e um torrencial entre as 7h20 e 7h40 que ainda durou algum tempo e deixou 7,6mm. O acumulado de hoje vai nos 23,6mm. O mês vai com 76,4mm.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jun 2018 às 12:30)

Boas, por aqui choveu toda a noite também  O acumulado na zona deve superar os 20mm decerto. Não me lembro de acumulados assim em Junho excetuando, claro, os eventos de carácter puramente convectivo.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jun 2018 às 18:54)

Boas,

Mais um dia cinzentão pelo burgo. Há pouco o astro-rei ainda tentou espreitar, mas rapidamente desapareceu sob os mantos das suas nebulosas súbditas... O acumulado tem sido fraquinho aqui pelo Porto ocidental; 3,05 mm até agora. Temperaturas mais agradáveis que ontem; 15,5ºC agora.

Como prometido, cá ficam algumas fotos do bonito amanhecer de ontem; bem melhor que café para acordar! 



Sunrise. Porto, 09-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 09-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Fantástica esta nuvem, parecia uma gigantesca lenticular aqui mesmo por cima! 



Sunrise. Porto, 09-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 09-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 09-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 09-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A luz logo começou a esmorecer, e pouco depois caiu um valente aguaceiro...



Sunrise. Porto, 09-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 09-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 09-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E logo após a chuvinha, regressou a dourada luz do sol 



Sunrise. Porto, 09-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 09-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Já tinha saudades de dar uso à máquina às 6 da matina...


----------



## Paelagius (10 Jun 2018 às 19:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mais um dia cinzentão pelo burgo. Há pouco o astro-rei ainda tentou espreitar, mas rapidamente desapareceu sob os mantos das suas nebulosas súbditas... O acumulado tem sido fraquinho aqui pelo Porto ocidental; 3,05 mm até agora. Temperaturas mais agradáveis que ontem; 15,5ºC agora.
> 
> ...



Foste brindado! Poucos conhecem a beleza do nascer do dia quando contemplam apenas o pôr-do-sol.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jun 2018 às 10:44)

Bom dia.

Esta madrugada, início de manhã ainda choveu, pouco, tipo chuviscos, com tudo molhado, mas não acumulou.
O dia está agora com céu muito nublado, o sol vai espreitando: quando aparece sente-se a "queimar" na pele.
Já estamos há muitas horas sem sentir o sol...

*Tactual: 16,9ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Jun 2018 às 00:58)

Boa noite! 
Temperatura de 15ºC e HR de 90%
Acumulei cerca de *78**mm *


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jun 2018 às 22:23)

Boa noite.

Hoje finalmente dia seco e o sol a aparecer na plenitude durante a tarde. Finalmente...
Dia seco então, começando muito nublado mas acabando pouco nublado a limpo.
O vento ainda soprou moderado até ao final da tarde, tornando-se fraco a calmo agora pela noite.

O *acumulado mensal* está nos *77,9 mm*.
O *acumulado de 2018* está nos *1276,0 mm*.
O *acumulado total do ano hidrológico* está agora nos *1734,5 mm* - atingindo assim a média (Veremos até 30 de setembro onde pode ainda chegar )

*Hoje
Tmín: 14,4ºC
Tmáx: 21,3ºC

Tactual: 14,5ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jun 2018 às 21:44)

Boa noite.

Finalmente! Finalmente um dia em que vi nuvens por entre o sol.
Já estava farto de céu limpo e calor. 


Passando à realidade: Depois de um início de manhã com céu limpo e vento fraco, o vento passou a soprar fraco a moderado e trouxe consigo nebulosidade baixa das zonas mais litorais.
Pela tarde: o céu voltou a ficar pouco nublado-limpo e o vento a enfraquecer ao final da tarde.
Neste momento visualizo discreta nebulosidade alta para o interior. A noite está agradável.

*Tmín: 9,5ºC
Tmáx: 23,9ºC

Tactual: 18,3ºC
Hr: 70%*​


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Jun 2018 às 19:39)

Dia bastante fresco aqui em Espinho
O nevoeiro já é visivel a Sul de Espinho, pelo aspecto vai dar chuva fraca de noite







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (14 Jun 2018 às 20:19)

Boa noite

Por Canelas dia já com ar de verão, com sol e vento fraco
A mínima ainda foi fresca com *11,1ºC
*
Neste momento estão *18,3ºC* e uma barra de nevoeiro já é visível do lado do mar


----------



## qwerl (15 Jun 2018 às 11:23)

Bom dia

Manhã fresca com nevoeiro alto, sigo com* 17,4ºC *após mínima de *14,7ºC *


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jun 2018 às 14:22)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui a manhã iniciou-se com nevoeiro, mantendo-se até meio da manhã, altura em que começou o sol a aparecer.
Neste momento o sol vai brilhando entre nuvens baixas, num céu parcialmente nublado.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de O.

A *Tmáx* de ontem foi de *25,9ºC*.

Hoje
*Tmín: 13,9ºC

Tactual: 23,6ºC (Tmáx)
Hr: 67%*​


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jun 2018 às 22:48)

Boas noites,

Os últimos dias já têm sido mais "típicos" de um junho portuense. Nevoeiros matinais e ao fim do dia e sol, muito sol durante o dia. Temperaturas amenas, mas que a forte nortada tem conseguido baixar pela cidade e especialmente junto ao mar. Uma coisa que tenho notado são as marés muitíssimo baixas como há muito não via. Junto ao mar tenho visto rochas que já nem me lembrava que existiam e, hoje pela manhã, o mesmo no Douro.


----------



## qwerl (15 Jun 2018 às 23:06)

Boa noite

Por aqui, após uma manhã de nevoeiro, o sol abriu e manteve-se o resto do dia, com temperatura agradável e vento fraco
Junto ao mar a nortada era moderada a forte, sendo que já não se estava tão bem.

Por agora a noite segue fresca e de céu limpo, com *15,2ºC*


----------



## jonas (16 Jun 2018 às 10:16)

Bom dia,
Ontem o dia começou com nevoeiro que foi abrindo até à tarde.
Hoje mais um dia solarengo com vento fraco.


----------



## qwerl (16 Jun 2018 às 12:36)

Boa tarde

Manhã de muito sol e tempo um pouco mais quente que ontem, com vento fraco e *23,2ºC*

A mínima ainda foi fresca com *12,1ºC*


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Jun 2018 às 15:02)

Boas, sigo com 28 graus e sol após uma manhã fresca a descer aos 10°C


----------



## qwerl (16 Jun 2018 às 20:18)

Boas, tarde de verão com vento fraco a moderado  e *26,9ºC* de máxima. Junto ao mar mais uma vez bastante nortada, uns quilómetros para interior e o cenário é completamente diferente, normal

Por agora vento praticamente nulo e* 20,5ºC*


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2018 às 11:03)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *15.4ºc*.

Neste momento muito sol, céu limpo, 24.6 ºc e 66% HR, vento NNE 10 Km/h, já se sente algum calor.


----------



## qwerl (17 Jun 2018 às 11:13)

Bom dia

Mais uma noite fresca, com mínima de *13,3ºC*

Neste momento já estão *24,8ºC* e um vento morno, a anunciar um dia quente


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jun 2018 às 12:33)

Boas, mínima de 12.1°C, sigo agora com 29°C a subir bem... espero uma máxima a passar os 31°C


----------



## qwerl (17 Jun 2018 às 15:12)

*30,3ºC* por aqui e vento fraco

Entretanto a cerca de 5km daqui, na Praia da Aguda estão 20,1ºC e a nortada do costume, grande contraste.
Amanhã deve chegar aos 34ºC


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2018 às 17:57)

Boa tarde, 

dia quente, máxima de *29.0 ºc* 

Neste momento 25.4ºc, vento NW 18Km/h e 58% HR.


----------



## qwerl (17 Jun 2018 às 20:17)

A máxima por aqui foi de *31,6ºC*

Por agora já a arrefecer com uma aragem mais fresca, sigo com *24,6ºC*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Jun 2018 às 00:36)

Boa noite! 
De momento temperatura de 22ºC, humidade relativa de 62%, brisa de NW morna.
Uma noite espectacular


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2018 às 06:58)

Bom dia, 

mínima tropical com *20.3ºc* .

Neste momento 22.5ºc, vento ENE 12Km/h e 58% HR.

Dia bem quente em perspectiva


----------



## qwerl (18 Jun 2018 às 09:40)

Bom dia

Mínima de *18,1ºC
*
Por agora muito sol, lestada moderada e *25,5ºC*


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2018 às 11:12)

Isto vai bonito vai 

Já com *29.7ºc* a esta hora 

Vento de Leste ( pois claro) a 13 Km/h.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2018 às 11:23)

*30.4ºc*


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jun 2018 às 11:29)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical de *21.3ºC* registada pelas 4:29h.

Neste momento bastante calor e vento seco de Leste.   Sigo com* 29.2ºC* e vento ENE a *27km/h *


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Jun 2018 às 12:00)

Boas, sigo com 31°C, cerca de 3 graus mais quente que ontem á mesma hora. De referir que a máxima de ontem passou os 32 graus portanto não me admiraria de atingir os 35 hoje  A noite foi quente para os padrões daqui, mínima de 14.8°C.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2018 às 13:13)

*33.0 ºc* neste momento, é o dia mais quente do ano por aqui 

Vento ENE 12 Km/h, bafo quente e seco


----------



## qwerl (18 Jun 2018 às 13:45)

Grande bafo, *33,4ºC* por aqui


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2018 às 13:49)

*34.1ºc* , que brasa


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Jun 2018 às 14:07)

Já passa dos 34 também por aqui


----------



## qwerl (18 Jun 2018 às 16:59)

Boa tarde 

Tarde de bastante calor, algum vento e algumas nuvens altas

Máxima até agora de *35,7ºC*. Por agora *35,3ªC*


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Jun 2018 às 17:27)

Os auriol marcam *37.1ºC* á sombra  Sem RS. Notável que a temperatura sobe umas décimas cada vez que o vento sopra, a lestada tem poder...


----------



## AJCS (18 Jun 2018 às 17:51)

Neste momento 34,2ºC
A PA baixou às 7:00 h 1020 mbar, agora 1017 mbar


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jun 2018 às 18:21)

E para a madrugada de s.joao ninguém arrisca previsões??

Por aqui Max de 36°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (18 Jun 2018 às 18:24)

*35.5ºC na última hora em Ponte de Lima *


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2018 às 18:30)

Boas, 

Máxima de *35.1 ºc* por aqui, temperatura notável e pouco frequente  nestas terras mais do Litoral. 

Neste momento ainda 33.1 ºc , vento NNW 8 Km/h.

É só ar quente na rua


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jun 2018 às 18:58)

Boas,

Por aqui registo a máxima do dia agora mesmo, sigo com *33.6ºC *e vento de NW a *7km/h*


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2018 às 19:25)

Temperatura praticamente estagnada ( até em ligeira subida)  ainda *33.3ºc*  a esta hora.


----------



## qwerl (18 Jun 2018 às 20:00)

Por aqui ainda estão *32,4ºC* e vento praticamente nulo, final de tarde abrasador


----------



## rokleon (18 Jun 2018 às 20:04)

qwerl disse:


> Por aqui ainda estão *32,4ºC* e vento praticamente nulo, final de tarde abrasador


E o ar está bastante seco... Já era muito tempo sem sentir este calor abafado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jun 2018 às 20:39)

Temperatura subiu aos *34.1ºC  *às 20:04h *
*
Agora *33.5ºC  *e* 41% *de HR


----------



## guimeixen (18 Jun 2018 às 21:04)

Por aqui ainda 30,9°C e já vai nos 29,1°C em casa.


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Jun 2018 às 21:05)

A descer muito por aqui, sigo com 26°C após uma máxima de 37.1°C (sem rs). Não há noites tropicais para ninguém aqui


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jun 2018 às 23:47)

Boa noite.

Dias bem quentes para o nosso litoral.
A corrente de leste que se faz sentir, tão típica porque aparece com frequência durante junho (durante alguns dias!), traz temperaturas bem elevadas às zonas mais perto do Atlântico.
Claro que irá descer para valores mais normais, logo que entre o ar marítimo por acção da instabilidade prevista para meio da semana.

Ontem
*Tmín: 13,9ºC
Tmáx: 31,3ºC
*
Hoje
*Tmín: 15,6ºC
Tmáx: 34,2ºC

Tactual: 20,2ºC
Hr: 58%*​


----------



## cookie (19 Jun 2018 às 00:40)

Hoje em VC às 8:30 já estavam 22 graus. Subiu até aos 33 mas na senhora da hora... Ui que calor!! Às 16:30, à sombra a estação marcava 36 graus... A lembrar os dias de verão na aldeia...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2018 às 04:40)

Boas,

Impressionante a temperatura a esta hora, sigo com *26.1C*

Vento de Leste moderado a forte, com rajadas acima dos *50km/h*


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2018 às 04:43)

Mais próximo do litoral, a estação do Porto de Leixões regista *27.7C *


----------



## AJCS (19 Jun 2018 às 05:15)

Agora:

24,1ºC


----------



## Snifa (19 Jun 2018 às 06:48)

Bom dia,

mínima elevada com *24.2ºc* .

Neste momento  24.7ºc e 43% HR, lestada moderada por vezes forte com rajadas de 40/45 Km/h ( está mais intensa que ontem) a anunciar um dia bem quente.


----------



## srr (19 Jun 2018 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

Minima de 22 , mas suportável, as casas ainda estão frescas.

O Inédito ou invulgar é dois Incendios nitidamente estratégios, um na margem norte tejo ( Abrantes)
e outro na Margem Sul (Tramagal) .

Valeu a erva ainda estar meio verde.


----------



## cookie (19 Jun 2018 às 09:52)

Incrível a temperatura por Vila do Conde, não me recordo de estar tão quente tão cedo.
 Às 9:50 temos 31 graus!!!! 15% HR e 1021 PA.
Surreal! 

E a estação está a marcar chuva.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2018 às 10:53)

Novamente minima tropical de *24.8ºC* e rajada máxima *64km/h*

Neste momento *29ºC *e *46%* de humidade.


----------



## qwerl (19 Jun 2018 às 11:06)

Bom dia

Mínima tropical de *20,9ºC* por aqui

Neste momento sigo com *28,0ºC* e uma brisa de leste


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jun 2018 às 11:58)

Mínima de 24°c que maravilha 
Parece que vamos ter um s.joao tropical!
Não me recordo assim de uma previsão para a noite de São João.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jun 2018 às 12:51)

Zona de Arouca, Valongo, Crestuma podem-se desenvolver umas trovoadas nas proximas horas. A observação a olho nu das nuvens é importante para hoje.


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Jun 2018 às 14:35)

Boas, sigo com 33°C, mas menos sensação de calor do que ontem. Aguardo com ansiedade a possível forte instabilidade dos próximos dias. Não me recordo de ver um CAPE nos milhares e com previsão de precipitação por aqui! E temperaturas muito altas


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jun 2018 às 15:24)

Boas tardes,

Mais um dia "tórrido" pelo Porto, embora mais "fresco" que ontem. Segue com céus azuis e 29,3ºC, ou seja, 4,3ºC acima da minha máxima ideal... 
Vê-se ao longe qualquer coisa a querer crescer sobre a Freita, mas nada de muito significativo, para já.

Ontem ao final do dia, foi mesmo obrigatório um passeio à beira-mar para baixar - não literalmente - a temperatura corporal  E valeu bem a pena, não só porque fiquei - aparentemente - uns graus mais fresco, mas também porque, finalmente, tivemos um pôr-do-sol digno desse nome pela AMP.

Junto à refinaria, é impressionante a verdadeira muralha de areia que o "inverno" recente tem deixado nesta praia. A luz estava excelente. E a nortada já fraquinha a esta hora; estava-se mesmo bem 



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 18-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 18-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

As poucas nuvens que por ali pairavam ajudaram a compor o panorama



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 18-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

O sol foi baixando até se transformar em algo que nunca tinha visto!  Parecia o casquilho de uma lâmpada 



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 18-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 18-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 18-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 18-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E depois já com a noite a chegar, vieram também uns tons rosa/violeta, bonitos e muito relaxantes 



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 18-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 18-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jun 2018 às 16:07)

Nuvem em desenvolvimento a Sueste/Este de Espinho.
Fiquem atentos aos desenvolvimentos






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2018 às 16:54)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui dia de calor, mas um pouco menos do que ontem.
Algumas nuvens em desenvolvimento a sul daqui.


----------



## qwerl (19 Jun 2018 às 19:47)

Boas

Mais um dia bastante quente, máxima foi de *34,2ºC
*
Neste momento sigo com *28,5ºC* e vento praticamente nulo


----------



## AJCS (19 Jun 2018 às 21:27)

Boa noite, mais um dia semelhante a ontem.
À excepção do vento que ontem vinha de leste azimute 80º e hoje rodou para 295º
PA 1015 mbar
27,2º C


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jun 2018 às 08:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Mais um dia "tórrido" pelo Porto, embora mais "fresco" que ontem. Segue com céus azuis e 29,3ºC, ou seja, 4,3ºC acima da minha máxima ideal...
> Vê-se ao longe qualquer coisa a querer crescer sobre a Freita, mas nada de muito significativo, para já.
> ...



Belíssimas como sempre João 
Também já tive direito a essas cores por estes dias, mas só consegui fotografar da janela de casa!‍‍ 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/index.php?posts/677911


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (20 Jun 2018 às 09:27)

Bom dia!! 

Hoje menos quente que ontem com "apenas" 24 graus a esta hora.

Uma sensação de frescura de madrugada não muito "tropical", mas é o normal por estas bandas.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2018 às 09:40)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical com *20.1ºC *
Agora *25.3ºC *e vento fraco de Nordeste. Avistam-se nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical para Sul / SW


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2018 às 10:24)

Bigorna enorme a SW 

24.5ºC com vento de Oeste


----------



## rokleon (20 Jun 2018 às 10:41)

Pelo movimento das células por cima do continente não me parece que cheguem a SM da Feira (últimas imagens no mapa dinâmico de radar no IPMA até as 9:15). Avistam-se a Este nuvens de convecção. Por Arouca provavelmente.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2018 às 10:43)

Bom dia,

sigo com 26.3ºc.

Nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical já com alguma extensão, visíveis a SW/S/SE


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 10:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bigorna enorme a SW
> 
> 24.5ºC com vento de Oeste


Enorme! E sobre o mar também há muito "dinamismo"!  Não deve é chegar cá nada... mas a imagem de radar é brutal 

Se isto continua assim, vai ser difícil acompanhar o tempo e a selecção ao mesmo tempo...


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 10:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Belíssimas como sempre João
> Também já tive direito a essas cores por estes dias, mas só consegui fotografar da janela de casa!‍‍
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/index.php?posts/677911
> ...


Obrigado Ricardo! 
Sim, cores muito semelhantes, e belas!  Tinham-me escapado as tuas...


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 10:54)

Se isto estivesse sobre terra devia ser "bonito"... 






Mas está a "fugir" e não a chegar...


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jun 2018 às 11:01)

Bom dia,

Já vejo uma bigorna para sul. Veremos o que ser formará de tarde.


----------



## mffv (20 Jun 2018 às 11:02)

Bom dia a todos, a uns bons anos que sigo este fórum. Decidi juntar-me pois não há muita gente aqui destas bandas! 

Por aqui, ouve-se alguns trovões distantes. Todos junto a costa. 
Um bom dia a todos!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 11:05)

Continua a crescer a bigorna em direção ao Porto. Enormíssima


----------



## supercell (20 Jun 2018 às 11:07)

Confirmo trovões abafados e atividade elétrica a Oeste e Este!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 11:14)

Já tapa o sol a bigorna. 


mffv disse:


> Bom dia a todos, a uns bons anos que sigo este fórum. Decidi juntar-me pois não há muita gente aqui destas bandas!
> 
> Por aqui, ouve-se alguns trovões distantes. Todos junto a costa.
> Um bom dia a todos!


Bem vindo!


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2018 às 11:16)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão abafado e ao longe


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2018 às 11:17)

Impressionante a quantidade de descargas a SW


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2018 às 11:17)

mffv disse:


> Bom dia a todos, a uns bons anos que sigo este fórum. Decidi juntar-me pois não há muita gente aqui destas bandas!
> 
> Por aqui, ouve-se alguns trovões distantes. Todos junto a costa.
> Um bom dia a todos!


Bem vindo mffv!
Bom acompanhamento metereológico 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2018 às 11:18)

Raio agora mesmo, direcao SSE   Visivel tambem uma cortina de chuva


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2018 às 11:22)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Raio agora mesmo, direcao SSE   Visivel tambem uma cortina de chuva



Bem me parecia que tinha ouvido algo


----------



## rokleon (20 Jun 2018 às 11:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Se isto estivesse sobre terra devia ser "bonito"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E as poucas descargas e precipitação que têm havido em terra não são cá. Apesar de ter escurecido em SM da Feira essa pouca atividade convectiva 'fugiu' para Este mas não tanto quanto esperava, está perto... Já ouvi um trovão ha instantes.


----------



## Sandrade (20 Jun 2018 às 11:25)

Trovões em Santa Maria da Feira!! Por enquanto não chove...
Está espectacular


----------



## mffv (20 Jun 2018 às 11:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Já tapa o sol a bigorna.
> 
> Bem vindo!



Obrigado!!


----------



## mffv (20 Jun 2018 às 11:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Já tapa o sol a bigorna.
> 
> Bem vindo!



Obrigado!!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 11:31)

Já esteve assim:



Cumulonimbus. Porto, 20-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Agora já cobre quase toda a extensão de céu que consigo ver daqui. Sobra uma brisa ligeira e fresca.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jun 2018 às 11:31)

Round 1

Vamos ver no que dá eu cá sigo fiel a este site!







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroGPRO (20 Jun 2018 às 11:31)

Nublado e Trovoada em Santa Maria da Feira


----------



## mffv (20 Jun 2018 às 11:31)

joselamego disse:


> Bem vindo mffv!
> Bom acompanhamento metereológico
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Obrigado!!


----------



## Sandrade (20 Jun 2018 às 11:46)

Clima tropical!! Está a chover


----------



## rokleon (20 Jun 2018 às 11:53)

Sandrade disse:


> Clima tropical!! Está a chover


Cá também. Fornos também é bem cá perto!


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2018 às 11:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Já esteve assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pelas 11h estava assim por aqui:


----------



## rokleon (20 Jun 2018 às 11:54)

rokleon disse:


> Cá também. Fornos também é bem cá perto!


Já está a abrandar a intensidade...


----------



## rokleon (20 Jun 2018 às 11:56)

Um trovão bem longo e audível agora mesmo!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2018 às 11:57)

Forte trovão 


Nota-se uma nuvens baixas a vir do mar para o interior


----------



## Sandrade (20 Jun 2018 às 11:57)

rokleon disse:


> Cá também. Fornos também é bem cá perto!


É pertinho..mas de momento estou mesmo em SMF. Pena esta chuva que estragou os planos para ver o jogo na Praça das Quinas


----------



## rokleon (20 Jun 2018 às 12:21)

Sandrade disse:


> É pertinho..mas de momento estou mesmo em SMF. Pena esta chuva que estragou os planos para ver o jogo na Praça das Quinas


Não tenho visto lá mas é um bom 'spot' com o ecrã grande!


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jun 2018 às 12:28)

Ouvem-se trovões agora por Aveiro.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jun 2018 às 12:49)

Várias torres a crescerem para este.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2018 às 12:53)

Trovão


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2018 às 12:54)

Ouvi um trovao agora, chuva por Espinho

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (20 Jun 2018 às 13:04)

E eis senão quando ouve-se um ronco ao longe, céu cinzento a antever chuva, vento e a temperatura desceu para os 20 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2018 às 13:15)

O que se tem passado de trovoadas até agora






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2018 às 13:18)

Relâmpagos sobre o mar e vários trovões audíveis


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2018 às 13:20)

Bons roncos e raios


----------



## cookie (20 Jun 2018 às 13:24)

Isto promete 





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jun 2018 às 14:11)

Belas células para NE com várias torres, e já chegou aqui a bigorna da que está a SE.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2018 às 14:19)

Muito escuro para o mar, vai se ouvindo trovões


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2018 às 14:20)

Relâmpago há pouco sobre o mar, o som demorou uns 25 segundos a chegar..


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jun 2018 às 14:25)

Bigorna bastante volumosa aqui por cima e com bastantes mammatus.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jun 2018 às 14:39)

Tirada à alguns minutos:


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jun 2018 às 15:07)

Mammatus bastante definidas agora e  grande escuridão para SE, pena que a célula está a ir para o interior.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 15:09)

guimeixen disse:


> Mammatus bastante definidas agora e  grande escuridão para SE, pena que a célula está a ir para o interior.


A de Resende está a ir nessa direção  Pode ser que tenhas sorte


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2018 às 15:10)

Radar algo agressivo neste momento:







Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 15:16)

A célula sobre o Atlântico está a largar virga de tal forma que uma delas parece uma tromba de água; fantástica


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 15:22)

Já pinga, até que enfim! 
Temperatura em subida, 23,6ºC agora.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 15:35)

Célula de Resende há pouco:



Storm Clouds. Porto, 20-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E a "tromba de água"... 



Storm Clouds. Porto, 20-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Continua a subir... 24,2ºC agora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2018 às 15:58)

Temperatura tem vindo a subir rapidamente, fruto da rotação do vento para Nordeste

Atuais *27.8.ºC*


----------



## cookie (20 Jun 2018 às 16:05)

Por aqui apenas algum vento e por vezes o sol encobre. Mas desde as 12:30 a temperatura subiu 10 graus!! Estamos agora com 30... A PA estava a 1021 e está agora a 1019.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Jun 2018 às 16:19)

Temperatura de 30°C
Humidade de 43%
Vento fraco de NO
A ficar muito escuro a este


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jun 2018 às 17:08)

Algumas fotos tiradas hoje:




Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Cumulus congestus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Mammatus under the anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Mammatus under the anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Mammatus under the anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Mammatus under the anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Mammatus under the anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Mammatus under the anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Mammatus under the anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Distant thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Jun 2018 às 17:17)

guimeixen disse:


> Algumas fotos tiradas hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boas fotos!!! Lindo


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Jun 2018 às 17:33)

Nesta zona deve ter descarregado bem!!!
Por aqui vai desaparecendo tudo...!
TEMP: 33.1
HR: 41%


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2018 às 17:40)

guimeixen disse:


> Algumas fotos tiradas hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fotografias fantásticas 

Algumas delas já foram partilhadas na página do MeteoPT no facebook


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jun 2018 às 17:47)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boas fotos!!! Lindo





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografias fantásticas
> 
> Algumas delas já foram partilhadas na página do MeteoPT no facebook



Obrigado!


----------



## qwerl (20 Jun 2018 às 17:49)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *17,5ºC
*
A instabilidade da manhã trouxe apenas alguns pingos e temperaturas à volta dos 20ºC, durante a tarde a temperatura subiu bastante tendo atingido já *32,7ºC*, 
Neste momento céu encoberto, vento fraco e *30,6ºC*, tempo algo abafado


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jun 2018 às 18:21)

Boas,

por aqui dia com períodos de céu nublado. Ainda deu para ver boas formações ao princípio da tarde, como o @guimeixen mostra nas belas fotos que aqui colocou.


Por falar nisso, hoje vou pôr aqui também uns registos. Peguei na minha Nikon depois de quase dois anos. 


Neste momento céu muito nublado e algo abafado. A SE está bastante escuro com alguns mammatus, mas as células não parecem querer chegar ao litoral.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 18:36)

guimeixen disse:


> Algumas fotos tiradas hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutamente magníficas, Guilherme! 

Caloraça pelo Porto, 29,6ºC neste momento; máxima do dia. Céus negros para este.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2018 às 18:44)

Estão muito mais proximas






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2018 às 19:01)

A análise das imagens de satélite e de radar permitem constatar que a instabilidade desta tarde nas regiões norte e centro tem a sua génese nos relevos a norte de Cáceres (Espanha) e que progridem para noroeste, cruzando o território de Portugal Continental em direcção ao Litoral Norte. Provavelmente os distritos do Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo irão ser os últimos a serem atingidos por esta instabilidade, lá mais para o final da tarde.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 19:10)

Ainda com um aspecto bastante agressivo:




O calor não há meio de ir embora... ainda 29,4ºC


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Jun 2018 às 19:11)

Por aqui a temperatura desceu para os 29.2ºC a humidade relativa esta nos 46%.
Nebulosidade a aumentar a E


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 19:16)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura desceu para os 29.2ºC a humidade relativa esta nos 46%.
> Nebulosidade a aumentar a E


Por aqui também. O "cerco do Porto" aproxima-se...





Mas está a perder intensidade à medida que se aproxima da costa. Vamos ver no que dá...


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2018 às 19:23)

O som da trovoada já é audivel 





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 19:26)

Acabei de ver um relâmpago a sul


----------



## cookie (20 Jun 2018 às 19:35)

Pelo sim pelo não já tenho o Power bank a carregar, e pilhas à mão para as velas... Está muito negro para SE... Não sei se chegará cá alguma coisa...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (20 Jun 2018 às 19:41)

Chegou agora aqui a festa


----------



## Stinger (20 Jun 2018 às 19:42)

Por aqui comeca agora a chover e um relâmpago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (20 Jun 2018 às 19:49)

Bem tropical por aqui... Chove com pingas grossas, trovoada e *26,3ºC*


----------



## rokleon (20 Jun 2018 às 19:49)

Ouvem-se trovões a Este, Sudeste.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 19:51)

Por cá ainda não chove, mas já se vai ouvindo alguma coisa.


----------



## vitamos (20 Jun 2018 às 19:53)

Uma hora de chuva intensa e trovoada por Estarreja. Agora acalmou.


----------



## Stinger (20 Jun 2018 às 20:01)

Ja nao se passa nada. Parece estar a dissipar tudo

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 20:04)

Stinger disse:


> Ja nao se passa nada. Parece estar a dissipar tudo
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Passar passa, e não é pouco. Não é é por aqui... em Aveiro e arredores, ou então no Douro Internacional é que se está bem agora


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 20:11)

Grande flash agora mesmo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2018 às 20:11)

BRUTAL


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 20:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


> BRUTAL


Caiu em Espinho, bem perto!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jun 2018 às 20:22)

Pingas grossas que bafo quente

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jun 2018 às 21:04)

Fantástico pôr do sol, com convecção de base alta para o horizonte a acompanhar e com cortinas de chuva visíveis!


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2018 às 21:22)

Boas,

Temperatura máxima foi *29.9ºC* 

Aqui fica uma foto que tirei ao final do dia na direção da Serra da Freita: 







Neste momento mais fresco com *20.4ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jun 2018 às 21:46)

Mais umas fotos de hoje tiradas ao fim da tarde:




Mammatus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2018 às 22:08)

guimeixen disse:


> Mais umas fotos de hoje tiradas ao fim da tarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 22:24)

guimeixen disse:


> Mais umas fotos de hoje tiradas ao fim da tarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lindas!  Esses _mammatus_ tão perfeitinhos matam-me!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 22:25)

Deixo também mais umas do final da tarde por aqui:



Stormy Day. Porto, 20-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 20-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 20-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 20-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 20-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 20-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 20-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2018 às 22:58)

Boas,

por aqui bem mais fresco, vento de Oeste  com 18.7ºc actuais e 88% HR ( a máxima foi de *30.1ºc* )

Ainda caíram umas pingas ao fim do dia e ouviram -se alguns trovões 

O poente foi bonito, com boas cores e texturas :


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jun 2018 às 23:17)

Deixo também os meus registos da tarde de hoje. 





01012012-_DSC0004 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




01012012-_DSC0022 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




01012012-_DSC0056 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




01012012-_DSC0063 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




01012012-_DSC0057 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




01012012-_DSC0074 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




01012012-_DSC0077 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




01012012-_DSC0105-3 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 00:07)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui bem mais fresco, vento de Oeste  com 18.7ºc actuais e 88% HR ( a máxima foi de *30.1ºc* )
> 
> ...


Hoje não deu para ir ver... Foi bonito sim senhor, obrigado pelas fotos Nuno! A primeira está especialmente bonita! 


Ruipedroo disse:


> Deixo também os meus registos da tarde de hoje.


Isso é que foi uma barrigada por Braga hoje; mammatus e pôr-do-sol fenomenais! 
Belíssimas Rui, obrigado!


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jun 2018 às 00:17)

João Pedro disse:


> Hoje não deu para ir ver... Foi bonito sim senhor, obrigado pelas fotos Nuno! A primeira está especialmente bonita!
> 
> Isso é que foi uma barrigada por Braga hoje; mammatus e pôr-do-sol fenomenais!
> Belíssimas Rui, obrigado!



Obrigado João Pedro.  


Aí no Porto ainda viste trovoada, aqui em Braga nem sinais dela.


Tinha esperança de ver algo agora durante a noite, mas dissipou tudo. Agora talvez lá pro meio/fim da madrugada.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 00:29)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Obrigado João Pedro.
> 
> 
> Aí no Porto ainda viste trovoada, aqui em Braga nem sinais dela.
> ...


Dois ou três flashes e trovões, pouco mais que isso... 

Isto devia estar agora era como lá para baixo no Ribatejo; vi agora a imagem de radar e até me assustei!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Jun 2018 às 01:22)

Por aqui é que nada de nada, nem para aliviar as vistas deu!!!
Ainda tive esperança ao fim da tarde, mas nada.
Sigo com 20ºC e 63% HR


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2018 às 02:42)

Vários Relâmpagos visíveis para sul


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Jun 2018 às 03:00)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vários Relâmpagos visíveis para sul



À pouco também vi.
Céu limpo de momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jun 2018 às 03:43)

E já é visível festa a sul!


----------



## Stinger (21 Jun 2018 às 06:00)

E dissipou se tudo loooool. Caiu gotas grossas e nada mais

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (21 Jun 2018 às 08:04)

Escureuceu e caiu mais umas gotas grossas pela foz

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (21 Jun 2018 às 09:22)

Por aqui 22 graus mas bastante abafado.
A filhota vai hoje num passeio pela escolinha a Aveiro. Vamos ver como vai correr...

Escuro...










Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2018 às 09:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vários Relâmpagos visíveis para sul



Aqui fica um frame de video, na altura a trovoada estava na zona da Figueira da Foz


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2018 às 11:11)

Chove torrencialmente  ouvem-se roncos 

*3.6mm *a subir


----------



## cookie (21 Jun 2018 às 11:11)

Agora mesmo










Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2018 às 11:15)

Bom dia.

O dia na zona de Penafiel começou com aguaceiro fraco, aumentando lentamente de intensidade até à 10h (mas sempre fraco).
Pela zona de Paços de Ferreira, o chão encontra-se seco e esporadicamente vão caindo algumas pingas grossas.
A nebulosidade é menor para E\NE\N; nos restantes quadrantes apresenta-se muito cinzento.
Ontem ainda vi vários raios mas não choveu por cá, apenas em zonas do concelho de Paredes terá caido qualquer coisa. A *Tmáx* foi de *31,2ºC*.

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se assim:













(imagens em "bruto").

*Tactual: 21,1ºC
Hr: 70%*​


----------



## jonas (21 Jun 2018 às 11:15)

Troveja não muito longe daqui


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2018 às 11:25)

Agora mesmo (imagem panorâmica):


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jun 2018 às 11:37)

Chove bem por aqui.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Jun 2018 às 11:51)

Trovão há pouco, já são vários esta manhã. Aguaceiros moderados a fortes com sol á mistura proporcionando um espetáculo bonito.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2018 às 12:22)

Deixo aqui uma foto tirada há instantes:





Radar:


----------



## cookie (21 Jun 2018 às 13:40)

Está alguém a reportar de Aveiro? Como estão as coisas por aí... Na imagem de radar parecem ser ecos laranja nessa zona...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 13:41)

Final de manhã na praia:















Relativamente descoberto por agora e 24,5ºC. A chuva da manhã ainda deu para acumular uns belos 1,52 mm


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jun 2018 às 15:20)

Boa tarde,

Aguaceiro por aqui com pingas grossas e um cheiro muito intenso à terra. Para NE são visíveis umas torres a crescer. 28,0ºC e 62% de HR, Ponto de orvalho nos 20ºC, Está bom para trovoadas mas para já nada.


----------



## Pedro Matos (21 Jun 2018 às 16:02)

Volta a cair um ligeiro aguaceiro por sequeira!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2018 às 16:20)

Célula brutal a NNE  ,parece um cogumelo


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jun 2018 às 16:24)

Trovoada a norte daqui, acabei de ver uma raio nuvem solo!


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jun 2018 às 16:32)

Mais um raio nuvem solo e trovões bastante frequentes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jun 2018 às 16:32)

Grande festival a norte e roncos potentes!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jun 2018 às 16:47)

guimeixen disse:


> Trovoada a norte daqui, acabei de ver uma raio nuvem solo!



Consegues tirar fotos? 


Está espectacular a norte. Bastante explosivo!


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jun 2018 às 16:50)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Consegues tirar fotos?
> 
> 
> Está espectacular a norte. Bastante explosivo!



Não, nem fotos nem filmar, as fotos ficam todas brancas e os vídeos só apanham tiras dos flashes. Se fosse de noite...


----------



## qwerl (21 Jun 2018 às 16:56)

Boa tarde

A manhã por aqui foi de instabilidade com aguaceiros
A mínima foi de *16,5ºC*

Durante a tarde o céu manteve-se encoberto com algumas abertas e a temperatura subiu bastante, sigo agora com* 30,6ºC* após uma máxima até agora de *31,6ºC
*
Tempo bastante abafado e sol quente**


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jun 2018 às 17:14)

Panorama feito à poucos minutos:




Thunderstorms by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jun 2018 às 17:22)

guimeixen disse:


> Se fosse de noite...



Foi o que eu pensei! 


Já não via raios destes tão brilhantes durante o dia há muito. À noite daria festival memorável. E cada ronco que estremeciam as paredes. Agora já não ouço trovoada. Já seguiu para norte.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jun 2018 às 17:34)

Afinal deu para apanhar um pouco dos raios:


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Jun 2018 às 19:36)

Relâmpago fusco a E!


----------



## Stinger (21 Jun 2018 às 19:42)

2 relampagos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (21 Jun 2018 às 19:43)

Esta zona aqui do Porto, Gondomar, Valongo etc.. deve de ter algum problema com trovoadas elas andam sempre à voltinha é impressionante mas é verdade esta zona deve de haver alguma explicação para a dissipação massiva das células a chegar às entradas do Porto.

É só ver navios a passar e continuamos a vê-los passar....


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2018 às 19:43)

Bom fim de dia.

Por cá o resto do dia tem sido seco.
O sol voltou a aparecer mas ao final da tarde vai-se aproximando instabilidade vinda do interior. Vamos ver o que dá...

Tem sido dias muito bons quanto à fotogenia das nuvens. Parabéns amigos, tenho visto fantásticas imagens!
Como não posso deixar de participar, envio mais 2 panoramas do céu, de há cerca de 15-20 minutos.





Esta última abarca cerca de 60 a 70% do céu (em modo panorama...):





Está muito abafado agora...

*Tactual: 26,1ºC
Hr: 54%*​


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 19:44)

Sem muita esperança que chegue cá alguma desta animação... vamos ver 





Tarde paradinha por cá. Mais fresco, com a máxima a chegar aos 27,7ºC. Agora 21,1ºC e céus bastante carregados a este.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 19:46)

rfilipeg disse:


> Esta zona aqui do Porto, Gondomar, Valongo etc.. deve de ter algum problema com trovoadas elas andam sempre à voltinha é impressionante mas é verdade esta zona deve de haver alguma explicação para a dissipação massiva das células a chegar às entradas do Porto.
> 
> É só ver navios a passar e continuamos a vê-los passar....


As trovoadas fintam o covil do dragão claro; têm medo da fera!


----------



## rfilipeg (21 Jun 2018 às 19:47)

Acho melhor tirar o cavalinho da chuva vai se tudo dissipar antes de chegar ao Porto. O normal para aqui.
Para haver trovoadas aqui no Porto, é preciso que elas se formem no mar e em circunstâncias muito especiais.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Jun 2018 às 19:49)




----------



## Stinger (21 Jun 2018 às 19:50)

Esta a relampejar para paredes 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Jun 2018 às 19:51)

rfilipeg disse:


> Acho melhor tirar o cavalinho da chuva vai se tudo dissipar antes de chegar ao Porto. O normal para aqui.
> Para haver trovoadas aqui no Porto, é preciso que elas se formem no mar e em circunstâncias muito especiais.


O Porto não me parece estar na rota das células. Alguma coisa nestes lados só se formar na serra da Freita. 
Enquanto escrevo 3 relâmpagos simultâneos a E, ao longe claro!


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 19:54)

rfilipeg disse:


> Acho melhor tirar o cavalinho da chuva vai se tudo dissipar antes de chegar ao Porto. O normal para aqui.
> Para haver trovoadas aqui no Porto, é preciso que elas se formem no mar e em circunstâncias muito especiais.


A ficar tudo pelo Alvão/Marão... fogo-de-artifício só na noite de 23 pelos vistos...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jun 2018 às 19:55)

Adoro este tempo!!!  calorzao e relâmpagos!

27°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (21 Jun 2018 às 19:56)

Venham as nossas entradas de noroeste.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jun 2018 às 19:58)

Agora mesmo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 20:03)

Já se ouvem roncos 
E parece estar a formar-se qualquer coisa estranha a sul, parece uma shelf cloud.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2018 às 20:03)

Há pouco uma verdadeira bomba que não captei por míseros 2 segundos...Estava a filmar e um flash impressionante na zona norte do concelho. De seguida uma verdadeira bomba! Fantástico.
Antes disso o céu estava assim:





Julgo que são nuvens chamadas de _asperatus undulatus_.

Entretanto recomeçou a chover, fraco. Não me parece que haja muito mais de momento. Os relâmpagos estão cada vez com intervalo maior, sinal que está a começar a enfraquecer esta célula.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jun 2018 às 20:07)

Céu cada vez mais interessante. Visíveis alguns clarões e audíveis alguns trovões.
Enquanto escrevo grande raio!


----------



## supercell (21 Jun 2018 às 20:07)

Cumulus Mammatus por Aveiro em progressão para Norte e alguns relâmpagos.


----------



## Stinger (21 Jun 2018 às 20:09)

Video//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b2bf7e7e4062/VID_20180621_200709.mp4

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 20:15)

Relâmpago a sul!

Mais alguém está a ver as estranhíssimas nuvens sobre o Porto?


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Jun 2018 às 20:22)

"Nuvem dentro da nuvem" estranha a crescer a E, bem negra mas não me parece emitir descargas.


----------



## rfilipeg (21 Jun 2018 às 20:23)

Eu só vou á janela se realmente vier uma abençoada célula visitar aqui o nosso canto chamado Porto e arredores até ver ainda não se justifica a minha ida á janela.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 20:24)

Uiiii! Que bomba - visual - a sul agora mesmo!
Ronco prolongado, muito prolongado.


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2018 às 20:24)

Boas, 

poente há momentos:






Por aqui *2.4 mm* acumulados, vai pingando agora,20.8ºc actuais.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Jun 2018 às 20:25)

trovoada em espinho


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jun 2018 às 20:27)

Está a ficar agreste!!! Pingas grossas e aumento da intensidade do vento com roncos prolongados!!! TOP

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (21 Jun 2018 às 20:29)

Ouve-se nos arredores muita atividade elétrica, cá não chove. Nos últimos 10 minutos, 5 ou 6 trovões e avistei luz algumas vezes.


----------



## jonas (21 Jun 2018 às 20:31)

Wow!!! Que espetáculo!
Várias descargas com raios imperssionantes em várias direções!


----------



## Nando Costa (21 Jun 2018 às 20:31)

Raio agora mesmo. Vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Jun 2018 às 20:33)

Festinha aqui por cima


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jun 2018 às 20:34)

Vai direitinho a Braga...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nando Costa (21 Jun 2018 às 20:37)

Raio agora mesmo. Vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 20:43)

UAU!!!


----------



## Stinger (21 Jun 2018 às 20:44)

Mais um raio bonito//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b2c000bcffb0/VID_20180621_204345.mp4

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jun 2018 às 20:45)

Segundo o radar está a nascer qq coisa ali na Serra da freira e vem para estes lados.. Vamos vêr se aguenta!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk
Para os lados de Arouca


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jun 2018 às 20:52)

Que tempestade!!!


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jun 2018 às 21:03)

Que ventania à pouco e cada raio enorme! Já está a acalmar agora.


----------



## rfilipeg (21 Jun 2018 às 21:06)

Céu no Porto com clarão do relâmpago à mistura.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 21:07)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Segundo o radar está a nascer qq coisa ali na Serra da freira e vem para estes lados.. Vamos vêr se aguenta!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk
> Para os lados de Arouca


EStava mesmo a ver isso no radar agora, há duas células sobre a Freita e parecerem vir nesta direção... era bom! 

Não consegui fotografar nada, raios!  Mas já deu para matar saudades


----------



## cookie (21 Jun 2018 às 21:12)

Trovão agora mesmo! E grande!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jun 2018 às 21:13)

Boas,

Que incrível célula que passou sobre Braga. Bastante trovoada e céus fabulosos. Tenho várias fotos e consegui captar alguns raios, com alguma sorte à mistura. 

Brutal mesmo, e grande bomba agora...



Há pouco começou a chover bem com rajadas fortes! Por agora bem mais calmo.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Jun 2018 às 21:20)

Trovoada continua a Sueste de Espinho

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2018 às 21:22)

Fantásticas texturas e formações há pouco, já depois do pôr do sol, na altura chovia com gotas grossas 






Por aqui são visíveis alguns relâmpagos para E/SE


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jun 2018 às 21:42)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Que incrível célula que passou sobre Braga. Bastante trovoada e céus fabulosos. Tenho várias fotos e consegui captar alguns raios, com alguma sorte à mistura.
> 
> ...



Vendo as imagens de satélite e radar parece ter sido um MCS mas chegou aqui em dissipação, não achas?


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Jun 2018 às 21:50)

Nao esta em dissipacao. Muitos raios a Sueste e começou a dar a Este

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## mffv (21 Jun 2018 às 21:53)

Boa noite, depois de uma madrugada com bastante trovoada ela esta de volta 

Vários clarões a SE e E, ainda distantes.
Já chove


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Jun 2018 às 21:54)

Raios a SE


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2018 às 22:00)

Belos raios a SE


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 22:03)

É a célula do Caramulo, bastante ativa


----------



## rfilipeg (21 Jun 2018 às 22:06)

Festival de relâmpagos para Sul!
O Porto também merece algo hoje...


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Jun 2018 às 22:13)

Nicles. Parece que se está a dissipar @rfilipeg


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 22:17)

Magnífica esta fotografia cedida por Ricardo Sousa, esta tarde no Centro de Meios Aéreos de Vale de Cambra.


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Jun 2018 às 22:46)

Embora ao longe, há horas seguidas que se consegue ver relâmpagos daqui. Tenho registos, ponho mais tarde!


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 23:12)

Cá ficam então algumas fotos das nuvens mais estranhas, e bonitas, que já vi!  Foi um belo "bailado" atmosférico. Não há mesmo nada como a Mãe Natureza. 



Playful Nature. Porto, 21-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Playful Nature. Porto, 21-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Playful Nature. Porto, 21-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Playful Nature. Porto, 21-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Playful Nature. Porto, 21-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Playful Nature. Porto, 21-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Playful Nature. Porto, 21-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E um time-lapse também, meio aos solavancos porque tive de redirecionar a camera uma série de vezes.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Jun 2018 às 23:37)

Boa noite,
Por aqui caiu chuva fraca, relâmpagos ao longe, mas nada de mais, dissipou tudo 
De momento 21.2ºC, humidade relativa de 70%
Brisa fraca de E/SE


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jun 2018 às 23:44)

guimeixen disse:


> Vendo as imagens de satélite e radar parece ter sido um MCS mas chegou aqui em dissipação, não achas?



Também me pareceu. A um certo ponto chegou a ver-se uma espécie de wall cloud. (como se vê numa das fotos)


Aqui estão os registos. Primeira vez que fotografei raios durante o dia, apesar de estar já algo escuro. A trovoada épica também ajudou. As descargas duravam algum tempo e foi isso que ajudou.


Falhei uma série de raios brutais (normal para o baixo tempo de exposição), mas no último fiz alta festa quando vi que o apanhei. Acho que ficou engraçado. 





Lightning Storm, Braga 21 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Storm in Braga, 21 june by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




hm by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Lightning Storm, Braga 21 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




21062018-_DSC0227 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 23:51)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Também me pareceu. A um certo ponto chegou a ver-se uma espécie de wall cloud. (como se vê numa das fotos)
> Aqui estão os registos. Primeira vez que fotografei raios durante o dia, apesar de estar já algo escuro. A trovoada épica também ajudou. As descargas duravam algum tempo e foi isso que ajudou.
> Falhei uma série de raios brutais (normal para o baixo tempo de exposição), mas no último fiz alta festa quando vi que o apanhei. Acho que ficou engraçado.


Ficou interessante pelo menos, não é muito frequente ficar com aqueles tons rosa


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 23:59)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Também me pareceu. A um certo ponto chegou a ver-se uma espécie de wall cloud. (como se vê numa das fotos)
> 
> 
> Aqui estão os registos. Primeira vez que fotografei raios durante o dia, apesar de estar já algo escuro. A trovoada épica também ajudou. As descargas duravam algum tempo e foi isso que ajudou.
> ...


Muito boas!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2018 às 00:09)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> poente há momentos:
> 
> ...



Que obra-prima!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2018 às 00:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito boas!



Obrigado Tiago!


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jun 2018 às 00:12)

Está aqui uma foto que consegui tirar da trovoada que se fez sentir em Avanca no distrito de Aveiro. Espero que gostem.
Localização Sueste/Este de Beduido, Avanca.


----------



## Gates (22 Jun 2018 às 00:19)

Fraca mas constante vai caindo aqui em Vila Nova de Gaia.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2018 às 00:35)

WOW ventania brutal de um momento para o outro ..

Rajada de *80Km/h*


----------



## dj_teko (22 Jun 2018 às 00:48)

De onde veio este vento


----------



## thunderboy (22 Jun 2018 às 01:17)

Bem mas que festival luminoso que anda pela rua por Aveiro!


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jun 2018 às 01:17)

Ouve-se trovoada agora em Espinho

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jun 2018 às 01:19)

Agora





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jun 2018 às 01:20)

Agora





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jun 2018 às 01:22)

Muitos raios por segundo. 





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Jun 2018 às 01:24)

De novo festival por aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jun 2018 às 01:25)

Já muito proximo de Espinho. Som a ficar mais alto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (22 Jun 2018 às 01:26)

Algumas fotos e frames de vídeo da trovoada de hoje. As fotos dos raios à noite são de uma trovoada que estava por volta de Ourense em Espanha.




Approaching thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Approaching thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jun 2018 às 01:29)

Excelente 





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2018 às 01:32)

Fortes trovões


----------



## Andre Barbosa (22 Jun 2018 às 01:32)

E Porto/Matosinhos, nada?


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jun 2018 às 01:34)

Grande estouro, esteve a chover bem 5 minutos e regressou a trovoada

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2018 às 01:39)

Show a S/SW 


Também vejo clarões a leste.


Que evento!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jun 2018 às 01:44)

É Agora!!!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2018 às 01:46)

Estremeceu tudo


----------



## Paelagius (22 Jun 2018 às 01:54)

A acompanhar… Falhei um incrível a desligar a focagem automática… Culpem o sono do acordar atribulado!


----------



## ACampos (22 Jun 2018 às 02:02)

Aqui por Matosinhos ouve-se trovoada de longe a longe, mas cada vez mais próximo parece-me. Ouço também a chuva a bater no parapeito da janela. Que bem que sabes estar deitado nestas condições!!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Jun 2018 às 02:03)

Para Sul e Este está bem animado, mas nada muito próximo. No entanto, dá para ver alguns bem interessantes


----------



## PedroGPRO (22 Jun 2018 às 02:07)

Trovoada em Santa Maria da Feira e Ovar , de todas as direções ( Este,Oeste,Sul e Norte) , muitas das descargas vem de 5 a 5 segundos , esta animado para esta zona e tambem para as terras altas deve estar descargas frequentes .


----------



## ACampos (22 Jun 2018 às 02:09)

Estouro em Matosinhos. Assustei-me!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (22 Jun 2018 às 02:10)

Que valente estouro em Matosinhos


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jun 2018 às 02:13)

Encontrei este relâmpago brutal pelo twitter, em Guimarães:


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Jun 2018 às 02:19)

Agora está bonito isto aqui por cima


----------



## Paelagius (22 Jun 2018 às 02:46)

Paelagius disse:


> A acompanhar… Falhei um incrível a desligar a focagem automática… Culpem o sono do acordar atribulado!



00:49 180S






1:31 180S





1:38 180S


----------



## rokleon (22 Jun 2018 às 05:59)

Bom dia,
Troveja bem por cá!


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2018 às 06:49)

Bom dia,
chove com gotas enormes neste momento 

20.4ºc actuais.
De madrugada ouviu-se bem trovoada 

Sigo com *2.8 mm* acumulados.

EDIT: troveja


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2018 às 07:28)

chuva forte e trovoada, belos raios 

*6 mm* acumulados


----------



## jonas (22 Jun 2018 às 08:06)

Noite cheia de trovões!
Alguns estouros mesmo aqui perto!
Agora troveja, mas mais distante.


----------



## cookie (22 Jun 2018 às 08:11)

Bom dia! Por aqui chuva e trovoada. De momento estão 20 graus.
De noite estive acordada entre as 4 e as 5 e não me apercebi de nada.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jun 2018 às 08:26)

Paelagius disse:


> 00:49 180S


Também apanhei este, parcialmente. Tinha acabado de mudar a orientação da máquina...  uma constante ao longo do evento...



Light Show. Porto, 22-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Grande noite pelo Porto. Adormecer e acordar com o som da "artilharia pesada"; excellent... 

Grandes estouros pelas 7h20, que me acordaram, seguidos de precipitação relativamente intensa. O pluvio aqui mais próximo pifou, não acumula deste as 5 da manhã, pena... 18,3ºC atuais e algum sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jun 2018 às 08:42)

Está incrível o céu a sul agora! _Undulatus_ fantásticos


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2018 às 09:18)

Está a roncar aqui por cima


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jun 2018 às 09:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Está a roncar aqui por cima


Confirmo!  
Pelo radar parece que o dia hoje poderá ser interessante


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2018 às 09:24)

Trovoada novamente 

EDIT: chove grosso


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jun 2018 às 09:43)

Que chuvada! Pingos enormes


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2018 às 10:01)

Boas,
Chuvada da madrugada e inicio da manhã rendeu 11,9mm 
Durante a madrugada foram visíveis muitos relâmpagos, aqui ficam dois deles :








Sigo com *21.5ºC* e vento moderado de ENE


----------



## cookie (22 Jun 2018 às 10:23)

Fotos de hoje de manhã após a trovoada



































Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2018 às 10:27)

Está a ficar bastante escuro a SE/E, pelo radar há células em aproximação


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jun 2018 às 10:52)

Calma Snifa, está tudo calmo agora







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jun 2018 às 10:56)

Bom dia.

Por cá a noite trouxe a chuva (não sei se houve trovoada, mas deve ter aparecido -  estive a trabalhar na zona de Penafiel e vi muito raios naquela zona).
O *acumulado* está nos *9,7 mm* - uma boa rega! Nada mau...
Agora pela manhã também tivemos aguaceiros, fracos.
O céu apresenta-se bastante nublado, observando-se menos carregado para alguns quadrantes.

Tem sido dias interessantes, fotogénicos qb.
Muita actividade eléctrica que, suponho, já há bons anos que não é tão democrática.

*Tactual: 19,8ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Jun 2018 às 11:24)

Trovoada quase incessante desde o fim da tarde de ontem, nem sempre aqui por cima mas visível/audível. Acordei várias vezes de noite/início da manhã com a dita. Sigo com chuva moderada!


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2018 às 14:30)

Ambiente abafado, sigo com *27ºC* e *76% *humidade

Humidex *36.5ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jun 2018 às 14:38)

A chuva parou o sol apareceu e dos 20°c registados às 12h30 estou com 29°c!

Parece que estou nas caraibas só falta o mar turquesa.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2018 às 22:35)

Boas,

A máxima foi *27ºC*.

Fotos que tirei hoje ao pôr do sol, a primeira foto com utilização de Filtro LEE:








Sigo com *22.6ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2018 às 01:26)

Boa noite 
Porto / Campanhã 
Céu limpo 
20°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Jun 2018 às 01:30)

Relâmpagos visíveis para SW sobre o mar


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2018 às 10:03)

Bom dia, 
Gondomar 
Céu limpo 
23,9°C
71% HR 
Pressão a 1015 hPa 
.........
Estação meteorológica globaltronics

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jun 2018 às 14:15)

Boa tarde,

Bastante calor com 33,9°C e alguma convecção elevada a sul.


----------



## bandevelugo (23 Jun 2018 às 15:23)

Boa tarde, hoje aqui por Ílhavo apareceu uma interessante formação convectiva, solitária e muito alongada, que chegou a dar alguma precipitação (chuviscos fracos, sem acumulação).

Aos poucos foi evoluindo e desapareceu em direção ao oceano Atlântico...Nota interessante: enquanto pingava, o termómetro registava 29,5º C.

Fotografias (de fraco telemóvel):


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jun 2018 às 16:06)

Formou-se Grande nuvem a este de desenvolvimento vertical






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Jun 2018 às 16:10)

Lindo cogumelo a S!


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jun 2018 às 16:15)

Boa tarde,

mas que tosta está hoje por aqui. 


Braga a ser hoje a cidade mais quente do país. A EMA de Braga, Merelim para já a mais quente da rede.


Imagino o calor que está pelas ruas da cidade, hoje nas festas de São João. O Presidente da Republica já foi uma das vítimas deste calor.


E o IPMA nem um aviso.


----------



## criz0r (23 Jun 2018 às 16:20)

Aqui no Porto, de facto dia muito quente e abafado. Não tenho termómetro mas arrisco em cerca 32°C. Entretanto, já se avistam Cumulus congestus bem formados por aqui.

Foto tirada perto do Hosp. De Santo António:






Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Jun 2018 às 16:53)

Eis que pingou há pouco, temperatura a rondar os 32°C agora. Duvido que se forme alguma célula relevante aqui no litoral.


----------



## FSantos (23 Jun 2018 às 17:42)

Para os lados de Vila Real


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2018 às 17:42)

Belo dia de praia pela Póvoa de Varzim, calor e vento fraco de Este.

Água razoavelmente boa.

Agora vai crescendo uma célula a SE.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2018 às 18:15)

A Este de Rio Tinto.


----------



## rokleon (23 Jun 2018 às 18:21)

A mesma célula a NE de Paramos, Espinho.
Há 30 min atrás.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jun 2018 às 01:25)

Boa noite ,
Gondomar 
Céu limpo 
22,9°C 
70% HR 
Noite quente 
.......
Bom São João !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Jun 2018 às 10:52)

Bom dia, 
Gondomar 
Céu com nuvens altas e médias 
Hoje um pouco mais fresco 
22,7°C
71% HR 
............
Dados estação globaltronics 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (24 Jun 2018 às 12:16)

Bom dia. Ontem aqui por Covas esteve insuportável com 35.2°C de máxima e a minima não baixou dos 20.
Hoje um pouco mais fresco com 30.5°C. Céu limpo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2018 às 13:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A Este de Rio Tinto.





rokleon disse:


> A mesma célula a NE de Paramos, Espinho.
> Há 30 min atrás.



Pequeno time-lapse dos momentos seguintes.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jun 2018 às 19:50)

Boa tarde,
Gondomar...
Hoje céu todo o dia encoberto (nuvens altas e médias )
Máxima de 24°C
Atual de 21°C
75% HR 
1015 hPa 
..............
Dados estação globaltronics 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Jun 2018 às 05:57)

Bom dia ,
Gondomar 
Céu muito nublado 
Temperatura de 17,9°C
85% HR 
1014 hPa 
...........
De regresso de viagem até Monchique 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (25 Jun 2018 às 14:55)

Boa tarde,

Aqui pela cidade do Porto, dia bem fresco e céu encoberto. A ver se o Sol decide aparecer hoje.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (25 Jun 2018 às 23:19)

Boas,
Hoje o dia foi nublado, o sol não espreitou.
De manhã ainda caíram um chuviscos muito tímidos pelo Porto.
Agora, já em Paredes, está um cheiro intenso a queimado, o que me surpreende, pois não existe nenhum incêndio na região.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jun 2018 às 21:50)

Boa noite.

Não há muito a contar destes dias, como já aqui postaram todos os pormenores que existiram...
Hoje tivemos o céu encoberto, tornando-se muito nublado pela tarde.
Tempo algo fresco com o vento que soprou de forma intermitente.

Vamos lá ver o que nos reservam os próximos dias.

O que me parece é que o posicionamento da depressão em altitude, um pouco mais a norte do que as últimas, nos trará pouco precipitação, embora localmente, perto das maiores serras, possa uma ou outra célula permitir maior instabilidade.
Acredito que a maior parte da instabilidade prevista vá parar à Galiza.
Pode eventualmente no sábado, no fortalecimento da depressão no Golfo da Biscaia, formar-se uma frente que traga alguma chuva para as regiões mais litorais; essa depressão rapidamente subirá para as ilhas britânicas e permitirá o fortalecimento de uma depressão térmica na península - a qual nos trará um regime de nortada durante alguns dias no início da próxima semana.

*Tactual: 16,3ºC
Hr: 79%*​


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jun 2018 às 23:17)

Boas noites,

Isto tem sido cá uma pasmaceira desde o São João... queimaram-se os cartuxos todos no sábado está visto! 
Hoje lá se viu, finalmente, o sol  As temperaturas têm estado bastante agradáveis (para mim ); a máxima hoje por aqui não bateu sequer nos 20ºC.
Belíssimo pôr-do-sol mais uma vez, amanhã coloco umas fotos 

Por agora segue assim, com uma lua bem cheia mas "envergonhada", e 16,4ºC.



Full Moon. Porto, 27-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (28 Jun 2018 às 15:24)

Boa tarde,

Vê-se neste momento uma cumulonimbus a NE.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Jun 2018 às 21:34)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia com temperaturas muito amenas pelo Porto; 19,8ºC de máxima e 15,4ºC de mínima. Neste momento uns simpáticos 16,6ºC. Nublado durante grande parte do dia, com algumas abertas.

Deixo umas fotos do bonito pôr-do-sol de ontem, com direito a halo e pilar solar  O halo chegou a exibir os dois "cães", mas quando comecei a fotografar, o da esquerda já tinha ido para a "casota"... 



22º Halo and its Dog. Paraíso Beach, 28-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sun Pillar. Paraíso Beach, 28-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

As cores lá foram mudando à medida que o sol se afundava no horizonte. Acho que até os pescadores de vez em quando paravam e lhes davam uma olhadela 



Sunset. Paraíso Beach, 28-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Foram uns belos "modelos", nunca tinha apanhado tantos juntos!  A maré estava baixíssima, como bem se vê...



Sunset. Paraíso Beach, 28-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Aqui acho que foi quando me toparam... estavam a conspirar alguma coisa... 



Sunset. Paraíso Beach, 28-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Paraíso Beach, 28-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Que cores; nunca me canso disto... Já tinha saudades destes coloridos fins de tarde junto ao mar...



Sunset. Paraíso Beach, 28-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Paraíso Beach, 28-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Paraíso Beach, 28-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Paraíso Beach, 28-06-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jun 2018 às 22:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Mais um dia com temperaturas muito amenas pelo Porto; 19,8ºC de máxima e 15,4ºC de mínima. Neste momento uns simpáticos 16,6ºC. Nublado durante grande parte do dia, com algumas abertas.
> 
> ...


Fantásticas como sempre E um poente com cores deslumbrantes e "tórridas" , quase que parece Verão  ahahah..

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jun 2018 às 00:59)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fantásticas como sempre E um poente com cores deslumbrantes e "tórridas" , quase que parece Verão  ahahah..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Mesmo... não se está mal agora, ainda 16,2ºC 
Obrigado!


----------



## guimeixen (29 Jun 2018 às 15:05)

Boa tarde,

Belas células que se vê para NE. Mais logo coloco algumas fotos.


----------



## criz0r (29 Jun 2018 às 16:10)

Cenário explosivo no Alto Minho, não há por ai nenhum membro para relatar ?


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Jun 2018 às 16:39)

Agora, as células estão crescendo


----------



## guimeixen (29 Jun 2018 às 17:00)

Grandes torres para N e NE!


----------



## Stinger (29 Jun 2018 às 22:39)

Ha pouco na praia do molhe um aguaceiro de pingas grossas mas as nuvens nem eram grande coisa, a instabilidade é que deve ser bastante mesmo

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (29 Jun 2018 às 22:55)

Deixo aqui um pequeno time lapse de hoje. As fotos coloco amanhã porque ainda não as consegui ver todas.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jun 2018 às 00:16)

Boa noite.

Por cá tudo calmo de momento.
Hoje também aqui cairam umas pingas mais grossas pela noite, mas apenas isso.
Ao menos consolamo-nos de ver as torres a crescer para o interior e para norte (zonas das serras da Cabreira e de Barroso e nas penedias da Peneda-Gerês).
De momento cai um chuvisco fino. Nada de trovoada, que eu ouça...

Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jun 2018 às 01:05)

Já ouvi trovoada e chove agora bem.
O *acumulado* já está nos *7,4 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jun 2018 às 01:16)

O *acumulado* subiu para os *10,7 mm*.
O radar mostra perfeitamente o que provocou este período de chuva forte, aqui por cima desta zona de Paços de Ferreira:






Entretanto acalmou um pouco.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a madrugada.

Durmam bem...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Jun 2018 às 01:57)

18,5ºC TEMP
85% HR
Chuva fraca


----------



## guimeixen (30 Jun 2018 às 10:51)

Que aguaceiro torrencial com cada gota enorme!


----------



## guimeixen (30 Jun 2018 às 12:50)

Aqui estão as fotos de ontem:




Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Cumulus congestus with pileus cloud by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm with pileus clouds by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Explosive thunderstorm with pileus cloud by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Explosive thunderstorm with pileus cloud by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Distant thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jun 2018 às 20:15)

Hoje fiz quase 400 km entre ida e volta, para ir visitar a Feira Nacional do Mirtilo, em Sever do Vouga, apanhei alguma chuva na ida para lá por volta do meio dia, já quase a chegarm, e o tempo que por lá estive o céu manteve-se sempre muito nublado, e ainda caiu mais uns aguaceiros fracos.
Já de regresso apanhei aguaceiros moderados a fortes desde a saída de Sever do Vouga até á zona de Pombal, mal se consegui ver o caminho, e quando não é o meu espanto, quando chego á zona da Batalha, estava sol, e o alcatrão todo seco.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Jul 2018 às 01:28)

Boa noite 
De momento 18.1ºC, humidade relativa de 78%
Brisa fraca


----------



## joselamego (25 Jul 2018 às 16:57)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Boa Tarde
> Neste momento em Santa Maria da Feira, 23º de temperatura, Rajadas de 11 km/h SSW , 77% de humidade .
> De manha teve nublado , mas a partir da tarde já começou abrir , neste momento está sol com algumas nuvens.


PedroGPRO
Este tópico é de junho 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## PedroGPRO (25 Jul 2018 às 17:13)

joselamego disse:


> PedroGPRO
> Este tópico é de junho
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Ando distraido  , vou postar no topico certo , obrigado pelo reparo .


----------

